
Show HN:A wrapper for GraphQL-dotnet that makes life easier - michannne
https://github.com/Michannne/graphql-core/
======
michannne
Hi, I'm the creator of this library. I created it because at our business we
are developing more React applications and it made sense to use GraphQL to
speed up development time (less REST endpoints we have to create, less atomic
code in the UI). I came upon a wonderful library called GraphQL-dotnet[0] that
enables creation of a GraphQL schema in C# .NET Core. The problem is that upon
using this library, I noticed there was way too much boilerplate. Far too much
to implement it in our seemingly endless APIs with our hundreds of models. So,
I decided to create a wrapper over it to make it easier to use models we
already have defined, and make it so we can pull it out and put it in any of
our services with minimal hassle. The result is GraphQL-Core (the name is in
no way meant as a jab to GraphQL-dotnet team or the project, it is a fantastic
solution to an ever-growing problem)

This wrapper does not do Mutations, as we tend to use atomic REST endpoints
for those, but I hope I can add support to it in the future, and that this
sparks other C#-based teams to adopt GraphQL in their projects.

If you find this project useful for you, thanks, and if you'd like to thank
me, it would be very helpful if you could contribute some of your own
ideas/code/design to the project, to make it easy for everyone to use!

[0]: [https://github.com/graphql-dotnet/graphql-
dotnet/](https://github.com/graphql-dotnet/graphql-dotnet/)

